# Need your thoughts and advice!



## Grumpg (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi
New to the forum!
This summer I picked up an HS624 for a great deal! But soon realized that the auger housing is rotted and the augers are worn smooth. The price of new pieces are ridiculous! ? And to get it welded up is going to be the better part of $400!

I have found an auger housing with augers in decent from an HS928 for cheap!

Question I have is.... will my 624 be able to handle the 28" housing? (Power wise)
I had the guy measure the mount of the housing and it's the same measurement as my 624.
So I'm assuming they would fit directly on!!

Any advice/thoughts are appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

that's a good question for YSHSFAN and he'll probably give you an answer soon.

he's the resident Dr. Frankenstein


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The auger housing will bolt right on, you may need a different belt. The 6hp engine would be underpowered IMO, but you can always upgrade the engine to a 8 to 13hp. If the housing is really cheap I'd buy it and deal with it. Where are you located...?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Grumpg (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi
I'm located close to London Ontario but the auger housing im looking to buy is about 4hrs away
Lol
He wanted $150 for it... I'll try and upload some pics


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

That auger housing does not look in decent condition, it is really beat up....!

If you look at the scraper bar specially on the right side it is really ground down which means the auger housing bottom and sides are really damaged.

The augers also look bent and their serrations are partially ground down.

On the side picture you can see that it is really ground down and judging by the rust it's had a very rough life.

The good thing is the gearbox (which is likely seized to the augers) which alone is $150 or more on eBay.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Post some pics of the damage on your machine to see if any advice can be given about repairs to it.


----------



## Grumpg (Aug 13, 2017)

I just figured it (auger housing) was in better condition than mine! Lol
As mine it tough!!!
Dude before had tack welded a shave plate in.

I picked the blower up real cheap! So I don't mind putting a little money into it.
Cleaned the carb and now it runs and drives mint!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

After looking at the pictures of your blower, I have to agree that the 928 is in better shape and seems to be the newest style (it would also need to get some welding repairs though.....).
In US you can get the augers for $130 + shipping each one from partspak.com
You can also use HSS724 (the newer US made 2015+) augers which can be bought at $86 + shipping each one from partspak.com, but you'll need a new gearbox shaft, 2 boss locks and 2 pins (they reduced the diameter of the gearbox shaft from 20 to 18mm and the boss lock pins from 8 to 7 mm.
The other choice that you have is to get the transmission shaft machined to accept the new augers (this way yo can reuse the old transmission shaft, boss locks and pins, plus you may not have to disassemble the gearbox).
One more issue that will be if using HSS augers is that they are about 10mm shorter each, so, you'll have to get creative using some type of spacer there..... or if you get the gearbox shaft machine you can get new holes drilled for the boss locks about 10mm away.
If you decide to repair the damaged housing (seems really bad), I may be able to fabricate repair sections and mail them to you.....(I'm in CT-US).
:blowerhug:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Grumpg said:


> Hi
> I'm located close to London Ontario but the auger housing im looking to buy is about 4hrs away
> Lol
> He wanted $150 for it... I'll try and upload some pics


It should be a crime to let a honda blower deteriorate like this. I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

maybe you can find a good 624 or 724 and use yours for parts. 

that is what i did. i had a pretty junky 828 that i got free from a neighbor. I found another 828 a couple months later for $150.

from the junk one i used a track, the chute, an auger cable, the impeller , a belt, and several other parts to make a really good machine out of the $150 one. 

i have plenty of other parts from the junk one to keep my new one going for years to come.


----------



## Grumpg (Aug 13, 2017)

Ok. Thanks guys!
I appreciate all your help!
I'll just keep looking for another auger housing or complete machine.
If anyone happens to come across a hs624 augers and housing at a reasonable price 
Please let me know
Thanks again


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If what you have is a tracked HS624, I'll take back my suggestion of the 2015+ HSS724 augers as I realized today that the augers on a tracked HS624 are only 12" in diameter and the HSS724 are 14" augers......


----------



## Grumpg (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes... I have a tracked HS624


----------

